# DIY Arrow Fletching Jig



## Sporkx6 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi All,
I've been reading the forums since I started shooting a bow in December.
Since then I have become very interested in the sport and have learned a lot.
I wanted to share my (beta version) design for an arrow fletching jig, to see what people think.
I understand that the design is overly complicated, but I enjoy the design process and have access to a mill to make the parts.
Overall dimensions are approximately 14x3x4, the height is 4" because the plastic holder sticks up 1". It doesn't have to and would make it 14x3x3 overall.

So please let me know what you think:





























A note on the design. The 120* angles are marked by the indentations near the knob on the nock side of the jig.
The angles are pre-set with dimples and a ball plunger internally. This way the user gets a nice "click" in each position.
I do understand that this doesn't allow for offset or different patterns, but it should work well enough and is fairly small compared to other DIY jigs.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I think it looks really cool. Overall I think you have done a great Job My preference is for Helical fetching it give the arrow much more spin to improve accuracy. Perhaps I miss interpreted the drawing but it looks like this jig would be for a straight Fletch with no offset this is the least popular setup. Perhaps you could make it so a modified Jo-Jan clamp would work. If you make your own Helical clamp 15 degree is the standard I believe.

Other things to consider: 
> Is the third riser part necessary what function does it provide? (part furthest from the nock end) 
> How would you adjust it for larger or smaller shaft sizes. Of course you may only plan to shoot one size right now but some day you may change your mind. Perhaps a V grove on a dovetail slider?
> Add an index of some kind so you can add a single fletch in register later when you have damage or fletch loss.


Great Job thanks for sharing and keep on refining.


----------



## Sporkx6 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi b0w bender, 
I think I can add some grooves for helical fletching and use a metal clamp that twists (or a few metal clamps that are pre-twisted), if not I will have to change my design a bit again. Which is really why I posted it before manufacturing it.

>The third part is not necessary, but helps hold the arrow straight against gravity, unlike the blitz and jo jan, mine has to fight to keep the arrow up, especially with a longer (28") arrow. Also, it is inexpensive to add the third piece, so I don't mind it there.
>It is grooved for 5/16" but will hold smaller arrows with the nock.
>I'm not sure about an index, but since the nocking point is held square to the knob that turns on the front, so you can only place the arrow in 180* off or the correct way.

Thanks for the reply and the advice. I will definitely be making some changes.


----------



## kzz1king (Jan 21, 2007)

I made something simalar. Actually made 2. I have used it for a couple years I think. It works great.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=924137


----------

